# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Border-Fortress Interior Map by SteffenBrand

## - Max -

* Map*



* Created in: Photoshop*

*Review*
Steffen Brand is not a long time member here at the Guild but he already shows how talented he is when it's about producing high quality maps. Steffen gave us a chance to stare at the many maps he did for the german RPG "Das Schwarze Auge" and though this one isn't from that series, it shows the awesome lineart and the great sense of composition that are his usual trademark.

*Quote Originally Posted by SteffenBrand*



> Hey guys, 
> I want to show you (as the title says) a Border-Fortress I made in this thread over here. It was meant as a work-in-progress which kind of quickly turned into a tutorial-kind of thread imo...
> Anyway, it is meant to be used in medieval pen-&-paper-games.


*Original thread*
  Click here to view the Finished Map thread.

----------


## Ilanthar

Congratulations Steffen! You're doing such beautiful and useful maps. For a pen&paper rpgamer like me, it's just a delight! Your work is very inspiring and has a unique flavour. This particular castle is really fantatic, and the CC, very well deserved  :Smile: .

----------


## Jaxilon

This is gorgeous

----------


## J.Edward

Congrats Steffen.  :Smile: 
You bring a lot to the Guild with your high quality style and this one is no exception.
Well deserved my friend.

----------


## SteffenBrand

Oh. My. God. o__O I didn't expect this, you all just made my day! =) Thank you so much for the Choice! Thank you for sharing, -Max- and everyone else I met so far along the way who are making this community as great as it is! 

I'm very happy to see that my work is appreciated this much even though I'm not a long-time member and not that active at the moment. I'm more of a passive reader right now (can't stand away to long, too much awesome stuff here!), but I have worked on a lot of maps in this time I'm happy to share once they are officially published! 

Stay creative everyone, and again: Thank you so much!
Steffen

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats, Steffen!

----------


## schattentanz

Der Steffen  :Very Happy:  Alter Schwede ...

Congratulations, dude  :Smile:  *thumbs up*



Kind Regards,
Kai

----------


## Wired

Ne Auszeichnung hättest du meiner Meinung nach alleine schon für das Muster im Mauerwerk verdient.  :Wink:

----------


## - Max -

A well deserved reward Steffen, keep up the great job!

----------


## Romeinoneday

That is an astounding map. The detail  put into it is mind boggling.

----------


## Pixie

It's a great piece, indeed! I think someone should pick this up and make a 3d model..  :Wink:

----------


## Abu Lafia

Well deserved Steffen, congrats! This is really my favorite map of yours and i think it set the standard for rpg castle maps really high!  :Smile:

----------


## SteffenBrand

@ChickPea: Thanks =)
@schattentanz: Haha, danke!  :Very Happy: 
@Wired: Glücklicherweise nur einmal richtig viel Arbeit, bevor man es wiederholt benutzen kann. Hat sich gelohnt  :Very Happy: 
@- Max -: Thanks so much!
@Romeinoneday: Thank you! I very much appreciate when people share the same devotion to details as I do =)
@Pixie: Would be great, but the effort it would take is HUGE I guess  :Wink: 
@Abu Lafia: Wow, thank you for you VERY kind words, just... leave me blushed here  :Very Happy: 

Best wishes and stay creative, Steffen

----------


## Diamond

Hmmm.  Shouldn't Steffen have a Featured Map Scroll award for this?

----------


## J.Edward

> Hmmm.  Shouldn't Steffen have a Featured Map Scroll award for this?


Is that something a CL has to manually do? I guess it would seem so.

----------


## SteffenBrand

If you hadn't said something, I wouldn't even have noticed. Thanks! =)

----------


## Jaxilon

There we go, fixed that award issue...sorry about that, bunch of slacker CLs around here we all thought the other guy was doing it.  :Smile: 

Congratulations again on a well deserved award.

----------


## SteffenBrand

@Jaxilon: No problem and thank you so much =)

----------


## TimPaul

Amazing. This is great.

----------


## SteffenBrand

Overlooked this one... :/ 
@TimPaul: Thank you so much! =)

----------


## Denis Vsk

Wonderfull!!!!

----------


## SteffenBrand

Thank you, Denis Vsk! =)

----------


## TherivalKiir

This is a beautiful set of maps!

----------


## SteffenBrand

Thank you very much =)

----------


## kosmic dungeon

awesome job man, i discover your job on pinterest .. happy to join this guild, very brillant people !!

----------


## SteffenBrand

Thanks! Pinterest? WTF? XD Don't happen to have a link, have you?

----------


## misomiso

Beauty

10 char

----------


## GreenKnight

Excellent work, a lot of realism with a good level of grittiness.

----------


## kosmic dungeon

> Thanks! Pinterest? WTF? XD Don't happen to have a link, have you?


sorry for this delay !! here is your work but edited (tittle change ??) i Think ... https://fr.pinterest.com/pin/94646029648177805/
another one : https://fr.pinterest.com/pin/454441418632090201/
https://fr.pinterest.com/pin/419679259003951816/
https://fr.pinterest.com/pin/296815431671966273/
they seems Pin from deviantart ..;


just a fiew link i quickly found ...

----------


## Son_of_Orion

Well-deserved, Steven. This looks like an amazing dungeon!

----------


## SteffenBrand

@misomiso: Thanks! =)

@GreenKnight: Thank you so much, too! 

@kosmic dungeon: Thanks for the links! =) Kinda creepy how everything finds its way there. Also found a bunch of other stuff of mine.

@Son_of_Orion: Thank you! It really is, hope everyone had a lot of fun there! I sure would!  :Very Happy: 


Best wishes, Steffen

----------


## Bishop Odo

I really love this map, it's very organic and looks like it was made to fit and use the terrain.  Bravo.

----------


## SteffenBrand

Thank you so much =)

----------


## Aixelsyd

Like the ascetic on the numerals and wall design.

----------


## SteffenBrand

Thank you, Aixelsyd =)

----------


## L23

Well-deserved CC award, that's a lovely ruined castle map.

----------


## Finrod Cuthalion

there's only a little fault: the two stairs in the eastern gatehouse would not work that way.
Die zwei Treppen im östlichen Torhaus wären so unmöglich zu bauen.

----------

